# Removing dirt from base before clear



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Resprayed my bumper this evening but unfortunately a couple of flies got stuck in the base coat making a right mess. I have let it dry out so I can remove them with 1000 grit before clearing.

I plan on removing them then give it another coat of base before clear. Is this the right thing to do? Do I need to key the whole bumper before I re coat it with base or will it adhere ok saying its nice and dull?

Here's a pic of what the offender left behind!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, just remove them with 1000 then a bit more base over the top to cover the flatting marks. 

Then lacquer 

You shouldn't really leave coats overnight, but you should be ok.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks! This is a real learning curve.

Should I re base the whole bumper again or just the spot I flatted?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As above mate but be careful as some colours are hard to cover 1000 grit sand scratches in fresh basecoat ! Silvers are prone to this where it looks covered so you then clear coat it and the flatting marks from the dirt you sanded out can still be seen out in the sun


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Franzpan said:


> Thanks! This is a real learning curve.
> 
> Should I re base the whole bumper again or just the spot I flatted?


I would nib the dirt you want out and it would be a good idea to give the rest a quick key if its been left overnight then a coat or two over all of it and clear it


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Brilliant thanks! I'll maybe try finer than 1000 grit then. Should I key it with grey scotchbrite or the wet n dry? I'm thinking the scotch might leave scratches?

Sorry these are such noob questions but I'm totally brand new to this


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

They are perfectly normal questions mate ! Untill you learn you dont know ?
I would gently but evenly grey scotch it dry mate (less mess ) at least you know the dried basecoat has some key for the new basecoat mate
I would nib the flys out with 2000 wet first tho


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Obviously you will need to re apply basecoat after scothing the panels


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Took the nibs out last night and I've just hit it with two coats of base there now. Seems to have covered up nicely and no flies this morning! I chopped up a couple of onions and placed them around the paint stand to try and repel the buggers!

Wish me luck with clear coat now


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

The clear went on quite well, although I do have a couple of runs to sand and polish in the morning. :buffer:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks great Franz! Are you using a compressor and gun? 2K Clear? If so what kind of mask? Im right now painting my replacement rear bumper, just flattened the primer and will do base and clear tomorrow. Though im using an el cheapo turbine hvlp sprayer which isnt ideal but does the job.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm being naughty and using a non air fed mask. I did buy the best one I could find though, and my shed is huge so plenty of air space for it to disperse. I also have doors on either side of my shed, so I always leave one open slightly depending on which way the wind is coming from. Don't get me wrong, spraying 2k without an air fed mask is never going to be even close to 100% safe but I'm willing to do it for one bumper. Copy me at your own risk


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks great mate well done


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Got it fitted this morning. Colour match is a wee shade darker but not that noticeable, happy enough with it.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Like that scissor ramp mate


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

great work, looks a good finish if that's off the gun


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks very nice, great job


----------

